
ZEIT – Static Deployments: Now Free, Unlimited and Instant - bpierre
https://zeit.co/blog/unlimited-static
======
netcraft
This is really interesting - ive been interested in the immutable deployments
since they launched but haven't ever played with it. I assume there is a way
to turn off previous instances? Can you do that with the command line as well
or do you have to log in to the website?

